# Kenwood dnx-8120 whine



## bigrob639 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am asking for any help from you guys that know your stuff way better than I do. Problem I have a kenwood dnx 8120 for about a year, i am running 0 ga. power from a kinetik hc2400 to a 15 farad digital hybrid stinger cap, out to 2 jl 600/4HD amps 1 for the front, and one for the back, both are bridged 300x2 front stage is a boston 6,53 set in the door with a boston M series ambient tweeter in the a pillar, also a 1000v2 running 2 12' jl W6's. 
There has always been a very minor alternator whine but acceptable, better after big 3. I put the 3 rd amp in(the 2nd 600/4 bridged to boston 6.5 pros in the rear doors) and may have touched a rca to live 12 volt, not sure, but got an immediate loud groan whine, the local shop said it burned the ground foil, so they charged me to send it in to a 3rd party repair shop, when it came back they installed it and used 2 line filters and ruined the sound completely, rather than tell me the sound was still there.
Now I have a high pitched whine that goes slowly up and down, regardless of the truck running or not, I cant stand it. I have spent a year to build this system and dont know what to do, I have checked the grounds, grounded the rcas,grounded the chasis, I am almost thinking its picking up noise from one of the mess of wires it took for sterring wheel control,onstar,bluetooth,backup camera,usb,sirius. It sounds great when its cranked louder that the whine, I am about to send the head unit back to kenwood, this ruined my holiday if anyone has any idea that may help please let me know. I have removed and replaced 100's of dollars worth of rca cable and been thru a million forums, please help...rob


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Rob,

I have the DNX9140, had a whine issue as well. I ran a red/black 12ga wire w/10amp inline fuse directly from battery. Grounded the HU and powered it from there. Whine is history.


----------

